# Addi, KnitPicks or Denise Interchangeable Needles



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

I currently have the Denise interchangeable needles and love them however, I keep eyeballing the Addi and Knitpicks also.

Addi's are so expensive and don't have cables small enough for a hat I'm told, meaning no 16". Is this true? Also I've heard that you have to purchase two different sets. One a lace and another I don't know what they call it but I've been told you can't swap cables between the two sets which doesn't sound cool. 

With the KnitPicks interchangeable's - the price is cheaper however there are 3 options. Which do you prefer of the 3?
Harmony which looks like wood, metal or acrylic?

I'd like some input. Right now, all I make are hats or blocks.

Donna


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Knit Picks also has the option of choosing a *sample* package that has 3 needles..one of each and a few cords etc. It is only 20 bucks for the 3 of them. Its an excellent way to try all 3 of the to find what suits u I like all 3 of them I have the Acrylics 
Have fun!


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Knit Picks also has the option of choosing a *sample* package that has 3 needles..one of each and a few cords etc. It is only 20 bucks for the 3 of them. Its an excellent way to try all 3 of the to find what suits u I like all 3 of them I have the Acrylics
> Have fun!


Well let me see what everyone responds back. I do like the cost factor of $85 but it would cost me another $20 bucks just to figure out which I'd like.

Are the cords thinner than Denise?

Donna


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the Harmony and can't believe I've lived this long without them. they are wonderful. Feel so good in my hands and smooth. Can't say about the others. Good Luck.


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> I have the Harmony and can't believe I've lived this long without them. they are wonderful. Feel so good in my hands and smooth. Can't say about the others. Good Luck.


You have the wood ones? I'd like to know if they are slick like metal or slow like bamboo. Bamboo for me is very slow.

Donna


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

they are not slow. like bamboo They are wonderful I recommend them highly.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got the trial set from Knitpicks and I have been knitting with the acrylic ones so far and they are very interesting.. they warm up really quickly and there is no sound.. also you have to get used to the see thru factor.. they are smoother than I thought they would be. The metal one will be slipperyer (is that a word?) I think each has a place depending on the yarn you are using..
I also never really used circular so that is new for me too..but the cables on the knitpicks are really nice to work with. Whatever you choose.. good luck and post pix of the finished projects!!!


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> they are not slow. like bamboo They are wonderful I recommend them highly.


So the yarn moves along at a good pace and doesn't hang up like on bamboo. Hmmm so far, I'm leaning toward them also because they are pretty LOL


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Just got the trial set from Knitpicks and I have been knitting with the acrylic ones so far and they are very interesting.. they warm up really quickly and there is no sound.. also you have to get used to the see thru factor.. they are smoother than I thought they would be. The metal one will be slipperyer (is that a word?) I think each has a place depending on the yarn you are using..
> I also never really used circular so that is new for me too..but the cables on the knitpicks are really nice to work with. Whatever you choose.. good luck and post pix of the finished projects!!!


Thanks for the input and LOL I'm not sure if the word is correct but slickerer sounds good too LOL

Donna


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

I have no complaints. They are smooth and yarn moves smoothly. Like I say I don't know how I've lived without them. Love Love Love them I got the kit with several sizes and 4 cords, which are also great. and a clear plastic zipper bag they all go into.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i have the harmonies and i LOVE them!! so smooth and the cables are really flexible and better than the denise's i think! i am in the process of switching all my needles to the harmonies!! they do have the needles in the 16" length but only in fixed cable, not the interchangeable, so you would have to buy those individually. i don't knit with anything else! i highly recommend them!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is another lover of Harmony's. The wood is very smooth, slick and good sharp points. I personally don't like bamboo. Unfortunately, the interchangables do not go smaller than 24-29. Since you are into hats right now, why not order a 16" in your favorite size (7.99) and use it for awhile? You will fall in love with it. I am convertingg all my DPN's to Harmony and will buy the small individual needles for other small cable length projects. I havethe interchanables.

I bought the Denise for my daughter and have no comlaints. The connection is good and the box is very compact. I think the WoodPicks cables are even thinner and moreflexible, but both are good.

KnitPicks service is terrific. i'm sure their metal sould be just fine, but I personnaly would not get the acrylics because of the see through aspect. This might be a little confusing for a new knitter or for complicated stitches. They have a sale that ends the 30th so I will be getting myorder together tomorrow.


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> I have no complaints. They are smooth and yarn moves smoothly. Like I say I don't know how I've lived without them. Love Love Love them I got the kit with several sizes and 4 cords, which are also great. and a clear plastic zipper bag they all go into.


Looks like we have another lover of the Harmony ones. I wonder if the points are super sharp? I am constantly putting my finger tip on the points of the Denise needles to help the stitches along. Just a bad habit. Are the needles "sharp" enough to make me feel like I can't knit because they will draw blood after awhile?

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> i have the harmonies and i LOVE them!! so smooth and the cables are really flexible and better than the denise's i think! i am in the process of switching all my needles to the harmonies!! they do have the needles in the 16" length but only in fixed cable, not the interchangeable, so you would have to buy those individually. i don't knit with anything else! i highly recommend them!!


I think I'm just about sold and I'll remember that I need to buy the fixed cable for the hats. Good thing you told me that LOL

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Here is another lover of Harmony's. The wood is very smooth, slick and good sharp points. I personally don't like bamboo. Unfortunately, the interchangables do not go smaller than 24-29. Since you are into hats right now, why not order a 16" in your favorite size (7.99) and use it for awhile? You will fall in love with it. I am convertingg all my DPN's to Harmony and will buy the small individual needles for other small cable length projects. I havethe interchanables.
> 
> I bought the Denise for my daughter and have no comlaints. The connection is good and the box is very compact. I think the WoodPicks cables are even thinner and moreflexible, but both are good.
> 
> KnitPicks service is terrific. i'm sure their metal sould be just fine, but I personnaly would not get the acrylics because of the see through aspect. This might be a little confusing for a new knitter or for complicated stitches. They have a sale that ends the 30th so I will be getting myorder together tomorrow.


They have a sale? Please let me know where as I didn't see a sale going on anywhere at KnitPicks for the Harmony set.

Donna


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Donna, I have the knitpicks interchangeable wooden needles and absolutely love them. Of course they aren't called knitpicks here in Australia but they are exactly the same, price is quite a bit more though. I'm going to wait until my daughter gets to Canada and order a full set of knitpicks then get her to post them to me as they don't do international posting. I already have a set but that's beside the point. If I have two sets I can have one at home and one at work


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been debating the knitpicks for the last few days, and think I will start with the acrylics, just because they are in my price range at the moment, the wood are more than double. am happy I have finally found somewhere in australia to buy them, i hate circulars because of the nasty cheap cables, but these seem to be well loved, would love to try them.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

kezza81 said:


> I have been debating the knitpicks for the last few days, and think I will start with the acrylics, just because they are in my price range at the moment, the wood are more than double. am happy I have finally found somewhere in australia to buy them, i hate circulars because of the nasty cheap cables, but these seem to be well loved, would love to try them.


Kezza, mine are very well loved but even though the Aussie dollar is so strong against the US the price of them here is still high. I'm going to be patient and wait to buy my second set
cheers
sharon in Tassie


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Harmonys are for me - love them! When need to knit something that calls for a shorter cable, I use the Magic Loop method and that works great. Magic Loop takes a little time to get used to but is well worth the effort.


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

I have both of the addis sets and yes, the cables are interchangeable, and yes there is small cables. I love them. The lace set has pointier needles which I love. Good luck in your search for the best needles.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the bamboo ones which have a 40cm cable which is what i use most of the time


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Donna I have the Denie needles. They start at a size 5 and i need a size 3 to knit baby sweaters with. I wish i could buy a size 3 in a interchangeable needle. carole


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

kezza81 said:


> I have been debating the knitpicks for the last few days, and think I will start with the acrylics, just because they are in my price range at the moment, the wood are more than double. am happy I have finally found somewhere in australia to buy them, i hate circulars because of the nasty cheap cables, but these seem to be well loved, would love to try them.


I thought that all 3 versions of the interchangeable needles were the same price. I need to check into this. I'm leaning towards the Harmony wood ones.

Donna


----------



## dona10145 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the nickel Knitpicks circulars and I love them. Have made numerous afghans and never had a problem. Will be trying their Harmony needles when I get dpn's.


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Knitto said:


> Harmonys are for me - love them! When need to knit something that calls for a shorter cable, I use the Magic Loop method and that works great. Magic Loop takes a little time to get used to but is well worth the effort.


Good point about the Magic Loop. I am leaning toward the Harmony and a fixed circular for the 16" hats

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Lisa J. said:


> I have both of the addis sets and yes, the cables are interchangeable, and yes there is small cables. I love them. The lace set has pointier needles which I love. Good luck in your search for the best needles.


When I was doing some research, I read a review about the Addi and one of the reviewers said that the cables or maybe it was the needles could not be interchanged between the two different sets. Did I hear wrong?

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

dona10145 said:


> I have the nickel Knitpicks circulars and I love them. Have made numerous afghans and never had a problem. Will be trying their Harmony needles when I get dpn's.


With the metal ones, you don't have any problem with stitches falling off the needles? I am new enough to knitting that it frightens me that if a stitch comes off, I'll have to rip the whole thing out again.

Donna


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the acrylic Knit Picks and I do love them. I also have some of the nickel and the Harmony as I too bought the sample pack first and tried them out. The acrylic are light amd so smooth - you get used to the see-through aspect very quickly - at least I did.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Donna, you can knit hats with a longer cable if you use the traveling loop method. You can find it illustrated here.
http://tinyurl.com/kv5lr9
Note that it is not the 'magic loop'. I think it's even easier.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

Please give more info on the sale, especially if you can send the link to it. I looked at a few sites and only got confused with no sale mentioned. As always, thanks for your wonderful prompt response.


----------



## jday (Jan 21, 2011)

I have just recieved the Denise set but haven't tried them yet. I do like the fact that they don't screw on. I went on line and searched for reviews on interchangeable knitting needles and found Denise to be the majorities choice. Good luck!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you go to the archives here you can find several other discussions on the interchangeable needles. On all of them you get the same mix of opinions, but the Harmony circs always seem to have the greatest # of devotees. The Addis are well loved, but so much more pricey.

If you use smaller size circs then buy those as a beginning. Afterall, these needles have to meet your needs.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I have some Knitpics, which I love. Have just ordered some Addi (a l2" for only a few CO). We'll see.


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

I dont know. I do have both sets and they are interchangeble. The cords are a little different material on the sets but they are both very soft and pliable and they have the same interlocking click on them. I just tried them to make sure and they definitely are interchangeble. The thing I dont like about some of the interchangeable set versus the addis was that there was a key you have to use with them. I just dont like having anymore tools to have to keep track of. I seem to have a problem with little fingers finding my stuff and thinking that they make great play things. lol Good luck!


SmoothFox said:


> Lisa J. said:
> 
> 
> > I have both of the addis sets and yes, the cables are interchangeable, and yes there is small cables. I love them. The lace set has pointier needles which I love. Good luck in your search for the best needles.
> ...


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Another Harmony Wood lover here. Almost everything I have, straights, circulars, interchangeables and DPN's is Harmony wood. Wouldn't trade them for the world. That said, I also have a few Addi's when I need to go for flat out speed, but not crazy about the cold feel of the metal.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

i have a set of boye interchangeable all i knew exised at the time
hate the metal
started buying individual bamboo circulars
then i learned about kp and knitpicks
love my harmony woods, still need my 9 inch circulars for some projects, , but the harmony is really an easier needle to work with, just wish there were more cable lengths would love12 and 9, and yes i know about magic loop but nota fan of it ass yet, but it may come to that one day


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the Harmony wood interchangeables and love, love, love them. They are very smooth, but the yarn doesn't slip off. The joins are are very good and the cable thin and very flexible. You can interchange any of the 3 needle tips with all of the cables which is great. I also have some fixed metal Knit Picks. They are great for socks because they are so smooth - the thin yarn does not catch on the needle. The Harmony is extremely smooth and again, nothing ever catches like bamboo. Drawback: interchangeables start in size 4 and they do not have the sizes on the needles.

I should be a spokesperson for Knit Picks because I praise them all the time. Their customer service is exceptional and if you have a problem with one of the needles or cable they will replace them, free of charge, and not ask for the damaged one back.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> Are the cords thinner than Denise?
> 
> Donna


Yes, they are much thinner and very flexible, too.

I have the Denise and like them because of their new set - crochet hooks that can attach to the cables to either knit (Portugese style) or do Afghan stitch or double-hook. (I need another set of the hooks, though, to be able to do double-hook.) I also like the speed with which I can change tips when swatching. Being plastic, they are more comfortable to use in cool locations. (In my case, winter in Syria - no central heating and needing more layers indoors than out.)

I also have the KnitPicks Options and Acrylic. I love them both, but am desirous to have the Harmony, too. I got to handle someone else's ... yummy! IF I were buying the acrylic ones again, I'd get the set from KnitPro. Identical except that they aren't crystal clear (and disconcertingly invisible!); they're still clear, but coloured. Also, if you crochet, they have the hooks that can attach to the cables.


----------



## cafecheryl (Apr 14, 2011)

I just bought the harmony and I luv them. Most of my knitting is for my grand baby, so I use alot of DK yarn. They are very pointy which makes it easier to increase and decrease in tight places. Also the cables are very soft and flexible. The harmony is slicker than bamboo, put not as slick as addi. 
You can buy package with one of each kind to try before investing in a set which is a nice gesture from the company.


----------



## rdjensen (Apr 9, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> Donna, you can knit hats with a longer cable if you use the traveling loop method. You can find it illustrated here.
> http://tinyurl.com/kv5lr9
> Note that it is not the 'magic loop'. I think it's even easier.


Jean, Thank you so much for posting this link. I've been looking for it but wasn't sure of the exact name. I book marked it so i won't loose it this time!


----------



## DesertDweller (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the KnitPicks Harmony, and yes, they are wood. I love them. One reason is because I purl much tighter than I knit and I can use a different sizes on each end of the cable. I also like the cables rather than long needles because my favorite chair has arms and this is more comfortable. I have the double points for socks too. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Nelliev (Jun 5, 2011)

About 6 weeks ago, I bought an Addi, the needle is in copper not silver and paid $16 for size 9 (16"). The needle has tarnished, darkened and it looks ugly . Has this happen to anyone? I'm wondering if that is suppose to happen. I'm either taking it back to the shop or calling Addi's customer service. Any opinions???


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi i have all the harmony but have recently start buying the square needles that are on e-bay. they run true to size only if you buy the originals the cable is soft and the newer ones with the firm cable runs 1 size smaller.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I have all three Knit Pick Sets. I wouldn't have any other interchangeable sets.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I have the harmony I love them. The wool glides over them. I just received the acrylics last week. Knitpicks had a coupon so I thought I would give it a try. Hope I like them.


----------



## Linda Patierno (Feb 11, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> I currently have the Denise interchangeable needles and love them however, I keep eyeballing the Addi and Knitpicks also.
> 
> Addi's are so expensive and don't have cables small enough for a hat I'm told, meaning no 16". Is this true? Also I've heard that you have to purchase two different sets. One a lace and another I don't know what they call it but I've been told you can't swap cables between the two sets which doesn't sound cool.
> 
> ...


I know that the Addis are the most expensive but they are absolutely the best. You can buy extra cords (in different lengths)...just my opinion.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> Knitto said:
> 
> 
> > Harmonys are for me - love them! When need to knit something that calls for a shorter cable, I use the Magic Loop method and that works great. Magic Loop takes a little time to get used to but is well worth the effort.
> ...


My first set of KnitPicks was the metal, because they were almost indistinguishable from the Addis at less than half the price. I also have the acrylic Zephyr set by KnitPicks and like the feel of them. I bought the fixed sizes with 16" cords for hats.

Those who live in countries where this brand is called KnitPro (UK) can purchase interchangeables that include 16" cords and smaller needle tips. I'm jealous!

Just to complicate things--There is another interchangeable metal set (I believe they also have bamboo) that is worth looking at. It's called HiyaHiya, and they offer a "small" set that includes needle tips in sizes 2 through 8--and comes with several nice flexible cords--including a 16". If you're primarily knitting small things, this may be something to consider.

I understand some local yarn shops are now carrying Hiyas (and KnitPicks too), but I ordered the Hiyas online from www.paradisefibers.net . Hiyas also come in 9" fixed circulars for sock knitters who aren't keen on the magic loop and want to use something other than double points.

Good luck with your choices. We each have our preferences for needles, but you really can't go wrong with any of the KnitPicks.


----------



## mishawetterling (Mar 23, 2011)

I use Denise. they are just fantabulous!  I'm even thinking of getting a whole new kit and some extra "wires" to use, I like them long. I do have 1 pair of Addi turbos, they are quite expensive but smooth as butter.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Donna - I'll be honest - I didn't go thru all four pages of responses to your query, however, I love the Knit Picks needles, especially the Harmony for the uniqueness of the wood - and it is not as clingy as bamboo; the nickel ones are indeed slippery, but fast. However, as you are knitting hats primarily, google "traveling loop" knitting. It is similar to magic loop knitting, but you don't have to have the long, long cable. You can use a shorter cord (24-29inches) and the loop travels along with the yarn. Check into it. Have fun knitting.


----------



## Ira56 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am rather new to knitting and use the knitpicks metal needles. I love the way they feel in my hands and the way they work with yarns. I have tried other circulars and for the money, these are the best.


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> Sue in Florida said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Harmony and can't believe I've lived this long without them. they are wonderful. Feel so good in my hands and smooth. Can't say about the others. Good Luck.
> ...


I have the KP Harmony set and I love them. They are smooth and you can work very fast on them. I have both the circular set and the DP set. They are not cold in your hands. One of the best things about them is they are pretty!! I believe one of the reasons they do not make them in the 0-3 is because the acrylic and harmony would break very easily.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

I own 2 sets of Boye NeedleMaster interchangeable sets, a set of the Nickel-Plated Knitpicks and the Zephyr Knitpicks interchangeable. I wrote a letter to them friday to please ask them if they would take back the Nickels...I do not care for them after using other sizes than what came with the tester set which in mine were 7's. I prefer my Needlemasters when it comes to needing metal needles otherwise I have a full set of bamboo needles (2 if you count the set I'm selling) and the acrylics which are all lightweight and easy to work with. 

If Knitpicks will not take my nickels back (for exchange even) then I will try to sell them here or on e-bay along with my assorted other needles...a have a massive collection of stuff I never use.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Nelliev said:


> About 6 weeks ago, I bought an Addi, the needle is in copper not silver and paid $16 for size 9 (16"). The needle has tarnished, darkened and it looks ugly . Has this happen to anyone? I'm wondering if that is suppose to happen. I'm either taking it back to the shop or calling Addi's customer service. Any opinions???


 I bought a pair of Addi's and in knitting some white baby socks they (the socks) turned gray from the metal. I don't know what caused that, but I cleaned the needles and used them again with no problem. Didn't appear to be copper, maybe they were tarnished? anyhow, I would take them back to the shop and ask if that was an unusual occurrence and would they replace them. I like my Addis, but now prefer Knit Picks because of the cost factor (plus the LYS that carries the Addi needle brand is not the friendliest place).


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried the ChiaoGoo needles? I have the red lace set, sizes 1-4, and absolutely love them. My main needles are my pink Denise set, however, for socks, I love the ChiaoGoos.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

msgran said:


> Nelliev said:
> 
> 
> > About 6 weeks ago, I bought an Addi, the needle is in copper not silver and paid $16 for size 9 (16"). The needle has tarnished, darkened and it looks ugly . Has this happen to anyone? I'm wondering if that is suppose to happen. I'm either taking it back to the shop or calling Addi's customer service. Any opinions???
> ...


Aha! Another LYS issue that appears occasionally. In my area we have two local shops. One is filled with exceptionally friendly and helpful folks. It is a wonderful place to shop and learn. The other seems to be haunted by a group of regulars who sit knitting near the entrance, eyeball you as you come in, and speak in very loud voices about very personal issues. It's not a welcoming atmosphere. As with needles and yarn and people--some are good, some are not so good!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pattern Works has Addi Turbo's down size 2's with an 8 inch cable. so yah they do. Your LYS may not have them but others do.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe the Addi's have shorter tips than the Harmony. I cannot use them because I need space for my baby finger on the tip to control my needle. (4.5 compared to 5)
I love the harmony. I have the set of three and definitely prefer the harmony over them all.


----------



## CJSil (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an Addi circular and a harmony circular in the same size and I knitted a pair of socks and tried both and preferred the Harmony over the Addi. The Harmonies picked up the yarn easier and they still let the yarn slide well. I plan to buy all Harmonies from now on. The Harmonies I love best are the wood ones.


----------



## ariefb (Apr 15, 2011)

Love love love the KnitPicks .... Have the harmony and the acrylic


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Hands down - KnitPicks Harmony wood interchangeables. They are fantastic - I don't use my Boye's at all now


----------



## rangerfan (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the wood Knitpicks set and that is pretty much the only needles I use as they are so comfortable (no cable whipping you in the face). I have a few of the metal needles and they are interchangable with the cables, which is nice and the cables are very pliable and soft. Just my opinion, but I love my Knit Picks set!!!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I have one pair - size 13 - I bought to knit a scarf. Love them - the cable/needle join is smooth and the cable rotates within the needle meaning I don't have to uncurl the cable as so often happens with me when using a fixed cable. I'll buy this brand again, if necessary.


----------



## rangerfan (Feb 27, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Just got the trial set from Knitpicks and I have been knitting with the acrylic ones so far and they are very interesting.. they warm up really quickly and there is no sound.. also you have to get used to the see thru factor.. they are smoother than I thought they would be. The metal one will be slipperyer (is that a word?) I think each has a place depending on the yarn you are using..
> I also never really used circular so that is new for me too..but the cables on the knitpicks are really nice to work with. Whatever you choose.. good luck and post pix of the finished projects!!!


 I totally agree with the above...depends on what yarn you are using etc. but still love my KnitPicks.


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

My knitting teacher's preferred interchangeable needles are Scacel's lace needles.
Barb


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

My knitting teacher's preferred interchangeable needles are Scacel's lace needles.
Barb


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> Pattern Works has Addi Turbo's down size 2's with an 8 inch cable. so yah they do. Your LYS may not have them but others do.


Sometimes with open forums such as this one, we venture far afield from the original "issue." This is not a bad thing, but it is often difficult to know which concern is being addressed at which point.

I am going to speculate that the confusion about the size and length availability issues of particular brands occurs when we mix discussions about fixed circulars and interchangeable sets.

Interchangeable sets (with the exception of the small set of HiyaHiya) do not usually include needle tips smaller than size 4. Quality fixed circulars, however, are generally available in virtually every size with every cord length one might need, either through independently owned yarn shops or online.

Happy needle shopping!


----------



## rangerfan (Feb 27, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the trial set from Knitpicks and I have been knitting with the acrylic ones so far and they are very interesting.. they warm up really quickly and there is no sound.. also you have to get used to the see thru factor.. they are smoother than I thought they would be. The metal one will be slipperyer (is that a word?) I think each has a place depending on the yarn you are using..
> ...


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

I'm getting in at the end of this, but I have 2 sets of Denise. The ONLY thing that I do not like about them is that if they are not screwed in tight they will come apart in the most unwanted places . I use them all of the time for hats and last year personally knit over 65 helmets for soldiers overseas on them. While I was trying to get over knitters to help, we all used different needles and it really depends on what you need to make your hands happy. I do not like bamboo because when I knit tight I do break them. But some yarns work better with some styles of needles. Good luck on finding what is best for you!


----------



## rangerfan (Feb 27, 2011)

[Looks like we have another lover of the Harmony ones. I wonder if the points are super sharp? I am constantly putting my finger tip on the points of the Denise needles to help the stitches along. Just a bad habit. Are the needles "sharp" enough to make me feel like I can't knit because they will draw blood after awhile?

Donna[/quote]

Donna...I do the same thing with pushing the needle...try using bandaids for corns. The round ones...you can fit that on your index finger at the tip an trim it to fit...I have also used liquid bandaid. A few layers of that works wonderful too but doesn't stay on as long..have to reapply. Hope this helps with sore fingers.

Myra


----------



## rangerfan (Feb 27, 2011)

[Looks like we have another lover of the Harmony ones. I wonder if the points are super sharp? I am constantly putting my finger tip on the points of the Denise needles to help the stitches along. Just a bad habit. Are the needles "sharp" enough to make me feel like I can't knit because they will draw blood after awhile?

Donna[/quote]

Donna...I do the same thing with pushing the needle...try using bandaids for corns. The round ones...you can fit that on your index finger at the tip an trim it to fit...I have also used liquid bandaid. A few layers of that works wonderful too but doesn't stay on as long..have to reapply. Hope this helps with sore fingers.

Myra :thumbup:


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

I have the Hamony wood dpn and knitting needles.
I love the sharp points.
I have Denise interchangable needles ..they are great for shawls.
Also have some Addi circulars I use for scarves and shawls.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

I, too, have the Knitpicks Harmony wood interchangeables and love, love, love them. They are sharp, smooth, easy to work with, and flexible cables that don't curl. Only once was I unable to use them. I was working on a lace weight scarf and the yarn color was so close to the color of the needles and so fine that I could not see the yarn on the needle! Had to switch to an ivory-colored plastic curcular to finish. Wish they would make the Harmony in a solid color.
Also, I called Knitpicks to see if they had any cables shorter than 16" and was told that before they can do shorter cables they have to make shorter needles to go with them. The longer needles won't work with anything shorter, but she thinks they will be coming out with them soon.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd take it back to the shop first and if they won't do anything, talk to Addi. I'm sure they will make it right. That definitely shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Glenda59 (Mar 19, 2011)

Harmony wood....just love them!


----------



## conniep (Apr 7, 2011)

I have tried them all. The bamboo, wood, and addi's. I have Denise and thought I would try other brands and types. I went back to my Denise. They are great. My mind was finally settled. And the customer service, Quality, etc. has been great. I personally have never had problems. I thought I might like the wood, but the yarn "sticks" on them. Maybe for certain projects they might work well, but for me it's Denise.


----------



## dejavu8136 (Feb 25, 2011)

I own the Knitpicks Options and have to say that I like all three options, depending on what you are knitting. The metal are lightening fast, especially good when knitting a fiber like cotton; the harmonies are wonderful and I do not find them as slow as bamboo; the acrylic are not my favorite, as I could not adjust to the "see thru" aspect of the needles. I am happy with my purchase, but I must caution you: do not fail to use the little tool to tighten the needle joint and check your needles occasionally to see if they need re-tightening. I have had the joints come undone and had to scramble to pick up stitches. I love the flexibility of the cables. No break in period necessary. Happy knitting!


----------



## Nancieknitit (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought the Harmony set not long after they came out. I first ordered a couple of the needles that were smaller than the set offers to try them. They are great and their join is smooth. They feel wonderful in the hands as well. Also if someone is knitting and needs to put in a 'lifeline' the small hole in it lets you attach the lifeline and it is then pulled through all the sts as you knit.

I like to do small things on two circs rather than dpns, i.e. the tops of hats. I ordered a few of the tips of the acrylic to try them. I am not getting this set as well. That way I'll have double of all my needles. My lys has this set for $40. If it is still there tomorrow it is coming home with me!!! :lol: 

I own most sizes of the single Addis but have gotten fed up with their points, way too dull to get into the sts sometimes.


----------



## missjudy (Jun 17, 2011)

I have to say that I prefer the Addi, but I knit larger items so I don't need the smaller cable. The Addi set I have has 3 cables, 24", 32" and 40". For me, the 24 is small enough for anything I make.


----------



## dajo (May 16, 2011)

When I started to knit (adult life) I bought individual Addi needles(circular) and have continued to love them project after project and sort of justify the price! When KnitPicks advertised the interchangeable Harmony woods I bought a set. The more pointed tips are good for some yarns, but not for fuzzy yarns(too easy to split the fibers). As I have used them, on several of the more used needles, the tips are develping "burrs" or rough spots. Have not contacted the company to see if they have suggestions for smoothing out. Has anyone on this site had problems of this sort?
Happy knitting from rainy Iowa!


----------



## dajo (May 16, 2011)

With some yarns I find the connections from cable to needle is not very smooth and I'm constantly manually moving the project thru this connection. Guess that's why I like the Addis.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I have the Addi Turbo Lace set and love it. The cables on the lace and regular set do interchange. the difference between them is that the Lace ones have shorter tips. I don't think there is any difference in pointy-ness.
I also got the Knit Picks Options set. For $20 and a chance to try all 3 types, that was a no-brainer. One of the metal tips was defective, but my LYS just gave me another one. She said someone else had the same problem, but that Knit Picks would replace them with no problem.
I like the slickness of the Addis, but I love the Harmonys (KnitPicks wood) ones as well.


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

I have the KnitPicks wood interchangeables and LOVE them! I haven't gone back to straight needles since I got them


----------



## moemac1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I love my harmony needles. They work beautifully, and are nice to look at while you're knitting.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> I currently have the Denise interchangeable needles and love them however, I keep eyeballing the Addi and Knitpicks also.
> 
> Addi's are so expensive and don't have cables small enough for a hat I'm told, meaning no 16". Is this true? Also I've heard that you have to purchase two different sets. One a lace and another I don't know what they call it but I've been told you can't swap cables between the two sets which doesn't sound cool.
> 
> ...


I just got my first set of Knit Pick interchangeables. I bought the acrylic set & I am in heaven!! They are flexible enough for my arthritic fingers to manipulate without pain. I am disappointed tho that the shortest cable is only 24". I like knitting my hats in the round & I need 16" cables to do that.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I love my KnitPicks needles! I bought a set of the metal and have added many of the smaller metal and Harmony ones. Their service is wonderful. The Harmony are reasonably fast. I use them all the time for socks. The metal are faster. I have not tried the acrylics, mostly because I don't like plastic needles. If I could be sure they wouldn't bend from the heat of my hands, I may try them. Anyone who has the answer to that? By the way I have a whole set of Addi's (not interchangeable), But I don't use the at all because I find the tips are too blunt, unlike the nice sharp KnitPicks


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

kezza81 said:


> I have been debating the knitpicks for the last few days, and think I will start with the acrylics, just because they are in my price range at the moment, the wood are more than double. am happy I have finally found somewhere in australia to buy them, i hate circulars because of the nasty cheap cables, but these seem to be well loved, would love to try them.


Hi,
I have Addi Turbo Click's & LOVE them & I will NOT trade them for any others..... I used Denise interchangeables first & did NOT like them.... too stiff & come undone easily.
I just received my sampler set from Knit Picks & I like the Harmony (wood) & I like the metal ones but I do NOT like Acrylic at all..... price is great, BUT if you're going to be cussing at them all the while that you're knitting, IMHO I do NOT think that it is worthwhile. 
I still Love my Addi's.... The KnitPicks are a little pointier....
I personnally have not seen nor tried the Addi Lace.... I understand that they are pointier & the cables ARE interchangeable and the needles themselves are shorter than the Turbo's.... BUT, I knit lace patterns with my Addi Turbo Clicks and have no problems.
What I mainly like about the Addi's is the way that they click together..... all of the other brands screw together.....
Believe me it is worth trying different ones out & see what you are comfortable with..... Most Knit shop patrons have several brands and would love to let you try there brand out for a few rows, in order to try them out......
I personally bought the sampler set of KnitPicks for two reasons, 1) to try the different products & (the main one for me), 2) In order to have a 2nd set of sizes 6, 7 & 8..... which are my most used sizes. I do NOT believe that there are ANY Interchangeable Needles that come in the sizes smaller than US4 3.5mm....example: mm sizes of 1.5, 1.75, 2.0, 2.5, 2.75, 3.0, 3.25....... for these I get a short one piece circular, as I need them..... 
I have already gotten 1.5mm & 2.5mm as that is all that I have needed so far. I have them both in the 12" HiYaHiYa brand.
I personally DO NOT like the bamboo at all.... to me they seem to get blunter or worn down by the time I finish a project.
This is all 'In My Own Honest Opinion' IMOHO......
CBCarol


----------



## rtricola (Feb 11, 2011)

I just bought some interchangebles from KnitPicks. Since I didn't know which of the three options to buy, I bought their "trial kit" which is 3 needles, one of each type. So now I get to try all three out. Also, I had a problem with one of the needles--it didn't fit right into the cable. I emailed them and they immediately emailed me back saying to throw away the needles that didn't fit, and they would send me new ones. I got the new ones within a couple days. I can't say enough about the really great customer service KnitPicks has. I've never tried Addi, but I do know they are quite expensive compared to the KnitPicks needles. Good luck.


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> I currently have the Denise interchangeable needles and love them however, I keep eyeballing the Addi and Knitpicks also.
> 
> Addi's are so expensive and don't have cables small enough for a hat I'm told, meaning no 16". Is this true? Also I've heard that you have to purchase two different sets. One a lace and another I don't know what they call it but I've been told you can't swap cables between the two sets which doesn't sound cool.
> 
> ...


Recently I went through a similar ordeal. Though through my research Denise brand got the worst reviews. Taking that in mind and having already fallen in love with Addis, though not liking the price tag, I opted for knit picks nickel plated metal. I honestly LOVE them!!! In some forums, knit picks has gotten higher reviews for the smoother joins than even addi did. The carrying case isn't as fancy as the one for addi, but for a $100 dollar savings, I can buy or make a real nice case!!!

The only thing I wish I knew before ordering my set, was that there are additional cable lengths, and needles sizes as well as cable connectors that are available for separate purchase. Although if you are mostly making hats, that won't be an issue for you. But if you think you might like other options, I'd order everything at once as Knit Picks offers free shipping on orders over a certain amount and if you but a kit, you're already there.

As far as Metal, Wood or Acrylic, that's just a personal preference. I have some bamboo and wood and acrylic needles that I REALLY HATE! I Prefer Aluminum cheap things to these. For me I like the rigidity, smoothness, and above all the COLDNESS of metal any day of the week. But that is my preference. I admire the looks of Knit Pick's wooden harmony needles, but am thrilled with my nickel plated ones....

Best luck!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Nelliev said:


> About 6 weeks ago, I bought an Addi, the needle is in copper not silver and paid $16 for size 9 (16"). The needle has tarnished, darkened and it looks ugly . Has this happen to anyone? I'm wondering if that is suppose to happen. I'm either taking it back to the shop or calling Addi's customer service. Any opinions???


I read that the Addi lace needles are made of brass with a clear coating. It sounds like the clear protective coating has worn off, so that must be why they've tarnished. And if the coating really has worn off, you know what brass looks like after a while. It can turn green and tarnish just like silver. The Addi brass needles have a warrantee I think, so if they've tarnished, they'll probably take them back. Surprised to here this. I thought Addi was the "best" available. If your needles are copper, the same thing is going to happen if the clear coating has worn off. Untreated copper turns green even faster than brass.

I just visited www.addineedleshop.com and read this:

"PLEASE NOTE: Since these photos were taken, the finish of the Lace Clicks tips has changed. The Lace Click tips are now nickel plated, just like the addi Turbo Needles and addi Turbo Clicks. "

So it would appear that Addi has changed the finish since you bought yours. Obviously, they wouldn't have done this if there hadn't been complaints. I think the lace click tips would be my choice if I could afford them. Wish they made the interchangeables in sizes smaller than 4. There's a sale going on at the above Web site, in addition to free shipping and a $20. instant rebate for the Addi Lace Click interchangeables (reg. price $169.)


----------



## rangerfan (Feb 27, 2011)

conniep said:


> I have tried them all. The bamboo, wood, and addi's. I have Denise and thought I would try other brands and types. I went back to my Denise. They are great. My mind was finally settled. And the customer service, Quality, etc. has been great. I personally have never had problems. I thought I might like the wood, but the yarn "sticks" on them. Maybe for certain projects they might work well, but for me it's Denise.


Just a little tip if you have to work with wood needles and they are sticking is to rub them down a wee bit with some wax paper...hope this helps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nelliev said:


> About 6 weeks ago, I bought an Addi, the needle is in copper not silver and paid $16 for size 9 (16"). The needle has tarnished, darkened and it looks ugly . Has this happen to anyone? I'm wondering if that is suppose to happen. I'm either taking it back to the shop or calling Addi's customer service. Any opinions???


It's in the nature of copper (and or brass) to darken after manufacture. Just look at any penny in your wallet, at any copper pipes in your house, at any copper-roofed church.

If they serve their purpose - knitting - and give you happiness in that task, why worry about how they look? Some of my favourite needles look as though they've been run over by a truck, but they please my fingers and help me make lovely knitted pieces.

If my Addi lace needles aren't much changed in colour since I got them, that's my fault for not using them much yet.  Too many WIPs and UFOs to finish/rip before I can begin a new lacy project.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with Sue in Florida!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

msgran said:


> I have one pair - size 13 - I bought to knit a scarf. Love them - the cable/needle join is smooth and the cable rotates within the needle meaning I don't have to uncurl the cable as so often happens with me when using a fixed cable. I'll buy this brand again, if necessary.


Msgran,

What brand are you referring to? The rotating needle feature sounds great. Are you talking about the Addi or Denise "clicks" interchangeables? I have an old Boye interchangeable set which screws together (not good), and the cables are very big and bulky compared to modern interchangeable set cables.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Nancieknitit said:


> I bought the Harmony set not long after they came out. I first ordered a couple of the needles that were smaller than the set offers to try them. They are great and their join is smooth. They feel wonderful in the hands as well. Also if someone is knitting and needs to put in a 'lifeline' the small hole in it lets you attach the lifeline and it is then pulled through all the sts as you knit.
> 
> I like to do small things on two circs rather than dpns, i.e. the tops of hats. I ordered a few of the tips of the acrylic to try them. I am not getting this set as well. That way I'll have double of all my needles. My lys has this set for $40. If it is still there tomorrow it is coming home with me!!! :lol:
> 
> I own most sizes of the single Addis but have gotten fed up with their points, way too dull to get into the sts sometimes.


I've read that the Addi "lace" needles have sharper points.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I love the Addi's but I don't own the interchangeables. I do have 16", 12" and 8" circular Addis that I use for hats, sleeves, etc. I've just about decided to order the Knitpicks nickle plated inerchangeables. If the Addis weren't so expensive I would buy their interchangeables. I bought the sample pack from knitpicks and had earlier purchased a 12" harmony. I don't like the harmony's. The yarn sticks to them and I prefer my yarn to slide. The acrylics are okay, but I really like the nickel plated. Just my personal preference


----------



## daroknits (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't mean to throw a new equation in your question, but have you considered Hiya Hiya needles? I have both the wood and metal Knitpicks needles. I also have Hiya Hiya metal needle and their new bamboo circulars. I really like the Hiya Hiya better. The points aren't as sharp, they start at size 2 and go to size 8 in the small set and the large set starts at 9. They are very compact to carry and I have never had any breakage with them. 
I have had a cord come out of a knitpicks wooden circular. (I only use circular needles.) I also broke a wooden circular knitpick needle in two by accidentally stepping on it. They are also difficult to see when using dark yarns.


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have both the Denise and the Knitpicks Harmony sets. I love the Harmony needles. Just enough of a point, but not too sharp. The Denise cables are a lot thicker but I like the way they connect with just a click, no tool needed. There are great things about both, but the Harmonies are beautiful besides and feel wonderful to work with.


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

I have all addi-turbos. I love them. But I had one pair of circs that did the same thing. I don't know why that happened. If you find out pleas let me know. My yarn squeeked on the needles and the yarn did not slide on my needles. I use hand lotion a lot and wondered if it was a chemical in the lotion that did it. What ever the reason we pay a lot of money and expect quality!! Take them back to the store , I am sure they will replace them . My lys. replaced mine. Junellen


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Knit Picks also has the option of choosing a *sample* package that has 3 needles..one of each and a few cords etc. It is only 20 bucks for the 3 of them. Its an excellent way to try all 3 of the to find what suits u I like all 3 of them I have the Acrylics
> ...


Everybody's cables are thinner than Denise. I bought my Denise years ago. I use them mostly to bind off with. I do not like them. The cables are too large and stiff. They are NOT IMHO worth the $'s.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

I have knitted with bamboo, Harmony and metal needles. They all serve a different purpose. Bamboo are the ones which "hang on" to your knitting the most and I recommend them for beginners. Metal needles are the most "slippery" and Harmony are in between. Having said this - I love the Harmony, they work for almost everything, their points are sharp and the wood is very smooth. However, I do keep grabbing the metal needles for most of my very fine lace knitting because they make it easiest to slide the stitches back and forth (just have to watch that stitches don't slip off the needle inadvertently).


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Nancieknitit said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Harmony set not long after they came out. I first ordered a couple of the needles that were smaller than the set offers to try them. They are great and their join is smooth. They feel wonderful in the hands as well. Also if someone is knitting and needs to put in a 'lifeline' the small hole in it lets you attach the lifeline and it is then pulled through all the sts as you knit.
> ...


Yes they do. And the needles are also shorter than the Addi "Turbo Clicks" interchangeables.


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> I currently have the Denise interchangeable needles and love them however, I keep eyeballing the Addi and Knitpicks also.
> 
> Addi's are so expensive and don't have cables small enough for a hat I'm told, meaning no 16". Is this true? Also I've heard that you have to purchase two different sets. One a lace and another I don't know what they call it but I've been told you can't swap cables between the two sets which doesn't sound cool.
> 
> ...


Donna, after a bunch of previous discussions on the KnitPicks needles, I got the "Sample Pack". I have tried the acrylic and the metal so far (if they would have sent 3 cables with the pack instead of two, I'm sure I could have come up with a third something to start)..It comes with 1 pr acrylic point, one pair metal and one wood (Harmony), 2 cables, 4 cord ends, a how-to sheet with patterns to try them out on, the thiingy to help tighten the points to the cables...I think that was it. I love the metal for the cotton yarn I'm using--its kind of a grabby yarn and the metal was great. I'm using the acrylic on a smoother cotton yarn and the only thing that drives me a little nuts is that the acrylic are see through, I knit by sight and it is distracting to have the reflected loops showing through. I have used bamboo circulars prior and both of these are so much nicer in the hand feel and in the yarn slidding. I hope to finish one of these little projects so I can compare them to the bamboo.

Diane


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been anxiously waiting for my set of harmony needles/cables from knitpicks. They arrived today and I knitted my current toe-up, two-at-a-time socks off of the generic cable needles I have been using and I have to say, after 8 rows done on them, I ADORE them. No catching at the join, yarn slides along smoothly and I can knit with speed, and the flexibility of the cables makes a huge difference. 

As for your hats, check out you tube videos for knitting using the "magic loop" method. Until I started researching it, I thought magic loop was a device, but it's just a way of knitting with longer cables when your project has a smaller diameter. It works very well. I find I just have to watch my tension when going from half of the project to the next to avoid "ladders", but once I figured that out, the method works SO well!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Donna--the KnitPicks harmony needles are the painted wooden ones. You should try the sample set they offer and see which ones you like the best. I use them depending on what yarn I'm working with. The Addi Click needle set does not have the 16" cable; but Addi does have 16" turbo circular knitting needles. Addi also has a set of bamboo and lace needles. They are rather expensive. Would like the lace set--trying to wait for them to be on sale. I only knit with addi needles (circular and straight) and the knitpics needles. I'm knitting a mini mochi shawl now with the harmony needles (straight and circular). The yarn moves really smooth on them. I have to make myself stop knitting in the evenings and go to bed!!!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have only used the KnitPicks metal interchangable...have not tried any of the other interchangeable.
I love the KnitPicks metal & use them almost exclusivly. But my preference is a pointy tip metal circular so these seem like they were made for me. lol
Bamboo seems slow to me, but will use bamboo depending on the yarn. If I ever get the $$ I would like to get the Harmony set.
I have had a issue with them coming unscrewed and twice a cable had broken off. I have not returned the cable's yet but have heard customer service is excellent.
All in all I think they are well worth the money spent


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Such a great discussion. I recently bought a set of circs on ebay from China. The biggest problem is that I didn't pay attention to the fact that the sizes are UK sizes --what a disappointment. I was expecting a set of needles from #4 --11
but got several of these very fine needles in ml sizes. I do not do much with finer needles so not too happy. However, the bright side is the set only cost $20 + S/H.

I will concur that bamboo is much slower and in circs it is pure aggravation. In DPN's is can be helpful to keep the stitches from sliding off the back end. But it really all depends on you, the speed of action you need, the yarn itself, the ergonomics of your hands. For me the finer metal needles are very hard as I have a right hand disability and the shorter, slicker needles cause much tension I have found trying to control it all. I would prefer small size metals to be somewhat longer.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Scoot915 said:


> I have had a issue with them coming unscrewed and twice a cable had broken off. I have not returned the cable's yet but have heard customer service is excellent.
> All in all I think they are well worth the money spent


There's no need to return the broken cable; they send out a replacement after just a simple phone call or e-mail. I e-mailed them and they sent it right away. KnitPicks has _excellent_ customer service!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Just got my Knitpicks Harmony needles yesterday and tried them today. --Love them! They are much slicker than bamboo but still smooth.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I assume you mean that Knitpicks come unscrewed?


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> Donna, you can knit hats with a longer cable if you use the traveling loop method. You can find it illustrated here.
> http://tinyurl.com/kv5lr9
> Note that it is not the 'magic loop'. I think it's even easier.


Wow never heard about this at all. Will check it out right now!

Well I just did and it's clear as mud. Is there a YouTube type version so I can figure it out?

Donna


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I assume you mean that Knitpicks come unscrewed?


*ONLY* if you neglect to tighten them with the little tool (or, if lost, a paper clip). It may seem like no difference, but it's the difference between having them come unscrewed and not. Tightening with fingers alone, even with the help of rubber grippers, just doesn't last through a large project. I do it with fingers only when I'm swatching and changing needle tips until I find the one that produces the fabric I want, then I tighten them with the tool.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Since this has been a ongoing debate and topic every few days, I have done the only thing a totally insane person would do. I bought the addi clicks, the addi bamboo, the harmony, and a bunch of (not all)the signiture needles.


----------



## lemarie615 (May 27, 2011)

Harmony, harmony, harmony.....even the name is wonderful. I love these circulars. Knitpicks is a continuing source of joy for me. The yarn, accessories, etc. Price is excellent, shipping service is moderately quick. I look working with wood and bamboo needles. Bamboo will "stick" sometimes but then so do I!!!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

charlie said:


> Hi Donna I have the Denie needles. They start at a size 5 and i need a size 3 to knit baby sweaters with. I wish i could buy a size 3 in a interchangeable needle. carole


The only interchangeables that go that low are the Boyes and I have older sets that are OK. But I have heard that the newer sets don't interchange with the older set and they are not as good a quality.

I'll weigh in on this and say I absolutely love my Denise Interchangeables. Yes they are plastic, but they are very smooth, have a great feel, are much more comfortable on my hands than typical circular needls and their service is wonderful. I saw the price of the Addis and Knitpicks and have to say my frugal soul said No way!

As for really small circulars, I saw a post here (I think) on making your own from dowels, weed wacking nylon and a few other supplies. I don't remember the post or the URL, but I think I'm going to try as I'm working on very fine cotton at the moment.

Aluca


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I treated myself to a set of the Signature 10" straight needles with different colors, different ends and different needle tips. I have some of their dpn's and a set of their circular needles. I like knitting with these needles too. I collect knitting needles and this set is part of my collection.


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Since this has been a ongoing debate and topic every few days, I have done the only thing a totally insane person would do. I bought the addi clicks, the addi bamboo, the harmony, and a bunch of (not all)the signiture needles.


Oh wow I'm so jealous LOL. That would be awesome to do. I know I can't afford it but I can sure wish!

So, which do you enjoy the most?

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> I treated myself to a set of the Signature 10" straight needles with different colors, different ends and different needle tips. I have some of their dpn's and a set of their circular needles. I like knitting with these needles too. I collect knitting needles and this set is part of my collection.


For some reason, I never pick up my straight needles. Everything I can do on them, I can do on the Denise Interchangeable ones so far. However, I'm still looking into buying either the Addi or the Harmony.

Donna


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

I am thinking about trying the Knitpicks harmony interchangeables but I do not like bamboo needles. Are they similar to bamboo or are they slicker? I like the nickel plated addis because they are so slick.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> jeanmb said:
> 
> 
> > Donna, you can knit hats with a longer cable if you use the traveling loop method. You can find it illustrated here.
> ...


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Since this has been a ongoing debate and topic every few days, I have done the only thing a totally insane person would do. I bought the addi clicks, the addi bamboo, the harmony, and a bunch of (not all)the signiture needles.
> ...


For the wool and the cotton I like the signiture and addi, I tried about 3, 20 stitch rows with a silk cotton blend on them and moved to the harmony, which I gand all did not offer enough resistance for me to feel comfortable with as every one would know because it has almost no resistance on everything but the bamboo. I started a hat with alpaca and tried the signiture and addi and stuck with the addi, because I did not have the correct cable with the others. Sofar I still haven't made up my mind as to which I like best.


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Charna said:


> Please give more info on the sale, especially if you can send the link to it. I looked at a few sites and only got confused with no sale mentioned. As always, thanks for your wonderful prompt response.


Yes.......we want more information about this sale!

Donna


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> Charna said:
> 
> 
> > Please give more info on the sale, especially if you can send the link to it. I looked at a few sites and only got confused with no sale mentioned. As always, thanks for your wonderful prompt response.
> ...


Don't get your hopes up. It's a *YARN* sale, _not_ needles. 

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfYarns/yarn_colors_list.cfm?id=300109&intmedid=Right1--SummerYarnSale


----------



## JodieC (Apr 2, 2011)

Actually I've had a set of the Denise for about 8 years and totally loved them, but then my puppy munched on the entire case and chewed a good number of the needles. I had seen the KnitPicks interchangeables and thought I would try them. I purchased the wood (I already had an assortment of their wooden double-point sock needles). I LOVE how these needles feel, and the cables are easier to manage than the Denise heavier cables, however, the Denise needles do "lock" better so there is less chance of them coming undone as you knit. To be honest, if I lost the current sent I would replace them with the wooden needles again.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I have sent a couple back and I recieved the one I sent, fixed and a new one. There customer service is wonderful. They have a guarantee that covers any problems. Send the broken ones back!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Harmony- definitely.
As Goldilocks would say ( assuming she knits) 
" not too much slip, not too much drag ........ just right!"


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Such a great discussion. I recently bought a set of circs on ebay from China. The biggest problem is that I didn't pay attention to the fact that the sizes are UK sizes --what a disappointment. I was expecting a set of needles from #4 --11
> but got several of these very fine needles in ml sizes. I do not do much with finer needles so not too happy. However, the bright side is the set only cost $20 + S/H.
> 
> I will concur that bamboo is much slower and in circs it is pure aggravation. In DPN's is can be helpful to keep the stitches from sliding off the back end. But it really all depends on you, the speed of action you need, the yarn itself, the ergonomics of your hands. For me the finer metal needles are very hard as I have a right hand disability and the shorter, slicker needles cause much tension I have found trying to control it all. I would prefer small size metals to be somewhat longer.


Hi Tamarque,
Don't give up on those little 000, 00, 0 needles. They are great for a quick life line. I love them for that. And there are a few companies in China that have circulars from 8 on down. But like you got there are some companies that have irregular sizes. You have to double check and use American knitting guages to find the true size. Some of the needles were half way inbetween. 
http://shop.ebay.com/suppliescraft/m.html?_nkw=stainless&_sacat=0&_odkw=&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313 has stainless and dps that are 10" long and stainless in its case.


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

My choice is KnitPicks. Harmony is my favorite. I do have some small metal ones that I use for hats but again harmony is my choice. Good luck. Pokey


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Lisa J. said:


> I am thinking about trying the Knitpicks harmony interchangeables but I do not like bamboo needles. Are they similar to bamboo or are they slicker? I like the nickel plated addis because they are so slick.


Someone posted earlier they are slicker than bamboo but not as slick as metal. I find that metal is too slick for what I do and I'm to new to know how to fix something if my stitches fall off or if I drop them I usually have to rip everything out.
Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> SmoothFox said:
> 
> 
> > Charna said:
> ...


ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG I thought she meant on needles. Shesh LOL

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

palladio1500 said:


> Harmony- definitely.
> As Goldilocks would say ( assuming she knits)
> " not too much slip, not too much drag ........ just right!"


LOL Love it!

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Susabella said:


> I have sent a couple back and I recieved the one I sent, fixed and a new one. There customer service is wonderful. They have a guarantee that covers any problems. Send the broken ones back!


Wow you get two needles then. Sounds like a win win situation.

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

JodieC said:


> Actually I've had a set of the Denise for about 8 years and totally loved them, but then my puppy munched on the entire case and chewed a good number of the needles. I had seen the KnitPicks interchangeables and thought I would try them. I purchased the wood (I already had an assortment of their wooden double-point sock needles). I LOVE how these needles feel, and the cables are easier to manage than the Denise heavier cables, however, the Denise needles do "lock" better so there is less chance of them coming undone as you knit. To be honest, if I lost the current sent I would replace them with the wooden needles again.


That sounds like a good philosophy. I wonder though with my bad eyes if it will be hard for me to see a hole or how to lock them in place. Can you immediately figure out if you have them locked in place?

Donna


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I will think on it a while to see if I really need them lol


SmoothFox said:


> Lisa J. said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about trying the Knitpicks harmony interchangeables but I do not like bamboo needles. Are they similar to bamboo or are they slicker? I like the nickel plated addis because they are so slick.
> ...


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> msgran said:
> 
> 
> > I have one pair - size 13 - I bought to knit a scarf. Love them - the cable/needle join is smooth and the cable rotates within the needle meaning I don't have to uncurl the cable as so often happens with me when using a fixed cable. I'll buy this brand again, if necessary.
> ...


ChiaoGoo brand - Premium Bamboo. They are wonderful!


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

I just went to the web site for their needles and could not find any of the ones that you are referring too, with the cable that rotates within the needle. Can you tell me where you purchased them? Or point me in the right direction. They sound awesome!


msgran said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > msgran said:
> ...


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

i got them at a lys - in Canton, MS - P is for Primitive is the name of the store. The website on the bavk of the package is www.chiaogoo,com. Tel 248-457-6887. They are distributed by Westing Bridge LLC PO Box 99759, Troy, MI 48099-9759

I hope this information helps. I don't have P is for Primitive's address handy as I am on vacation in Floriday at the moment. You can send me a PM this next weekend if you don't have any luck finding the needles and I will get you the address for the P.

Rita


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I love my Harmony Woods from KnitPicks. I have some of the staights, the fixed and the interchangeable with the points. I will continue to buy them as I need more sizes and cables. I LOVE THEM


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I love my Harmony Woods from KnitPicks. I have some of the staights, the fixed and the interchangeable with the points. I will continue to buy them as I need more sizes and cables. I LOVE THEM


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> I'm too new to know how to fix something if my stitches fall off or if I drop them. I usually have to rip everything out.
> Donna


There is a way to fix that problem, you know. Make a swatch, and pull out the needle. Then figure out how to get those dropped stitches back on the needle correctly oriented. Do it several times, until you're comfortable doing it. It is a skill that, once acquired, will make you feel much more confident about knitting. There is NO magic to knitting. It's mechanical.

Here's one video I found: 




I'm sure there are others and probably better.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I actually have all three sets and love them all... I got the acrylics first as my husband had gotten an unexpected check and told me I could get a set of needles so I got the cheapest ones and he got mad but I like them, then later I got the nickel plated and I love them and I have gotten a few harmonies every time I order or my sister orders from Knit Picks so I only need a few more tips for the complete set (the 10 and 11) I absolutely love them all... I suppose if I had to choose my all time favorite I would say the nickel plated ones and then the harmonies...


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

I recently bought a set of the addi click bamboo interchangeables. They cost $180 and are in a bright green 
case. I haven't had the chance to use them yet, however I'm looking forward to having a lot of fun with them. I'm already thinking about buying additional cords for them. 
Looking forward to hearing others responses....


----------



## judyriddle (Mar 4, 2011)

to check out the Addi turbo go to Skacelknitting.com. I have a small needlework shop in Southern Oregon and my customers love the Addi as I also do and yes they have 12" and 16" needles.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Knit Picks also has the option of choosing a *sample* package that has 3 needles..one of each and a few cords etc. It is only 20 bucks for the 3 of them. Its an excellent way to try all 3 of the to find what suits u I like all 3 of them I have the Acrylics
> Have fun!


I'm working my way through the sample set and am SO glad I made this purchase!!!

The needles are in sizes 6 (one set of the Harmony wood), 7 ( one set of the metal--nickel) and 8 (one set of the Acrylic). Acrylics are smooth and nicely pointed, but reflection of my bright yellow yarn in the needles was distracting. I'm using the metal at the moment and I'm loving them. The yarn slides smoothly and my knitting speed is great on these needles. I still have to try the Harmony woods, and I'm expecting them to be my favorites, as I've been using bamboo exclusively for several months and have never liked anything better.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Lisa J. said:


> I am thinking about trying the Knitpicks harmony interchangeables but I do not like bamboo needles. Are they similar to bamboo or are they slicker? I like the nickel plated addis because they are so slick.


Lisa J, I highly recommend trying the "Try It" set, with two sets of 24" cables and one set of needles in Size 6 (wood Harmony), Size 7 (Nickel-plated) and Size 8 (Acrylic). It's only $20 to try one of each, then you can go back and order more of what you know you love.


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

You are truly right! I will be making my purchase now! What a wonderful way knitpicks has set up a way for you to try all of the above for a reasonable price. Lovin it! Thank you and God Bless!


Homeshppr said:


> Lisa J. said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about trying the Knitpicks harmony interchangeables but I do not like bamboo needles. Are they similar to bamboo or are they slicker? I like the nickel plated addis because they are so slick.
> ...


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

They are not like bamboo. They are nice and slick and I like them. I also have the Knit Picks acryllic interchangeables and like them very much. Knit Picks stands behind the needles. I have broken a few of the thinner ones and they have replaced them without question.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanx MaryVT--I figured that out. They sell UK sizes which means that you wind up with 6/9 needles in those very small sizes as opposed to US sizes.

What excited me was finding that one company makes circs with a little hole that you thread with a lifeline and knit that right into the fabric. Now that's my kind of efficiency.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> thanx MaryVT--I figured that out. They sell UK sizes which means that you wind up with 6/9 needles in those very small sizes as opposed to US sizes.
> 
> What excited me was finding that one company makes circs with a little hole that you thread with a lifeline and knit that right into the fabric. Now that's my kind of efficiency.


OOooooo. :-D :-D :-D I like the sound of that. What is the company that makes these little "darlings"? 
Mary :-D


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have harmony and really enjoy them. I originally purchased the metal set and they were nice but I perfer the wood. When the harmony came out I purchased them and gave the metal set to my grandaughter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a question that is peripheral to this discussion. I have been wondering about the speed of knitting that people do and how they feel about the needles they like. I think that when people really knit fast they may prefer the metal needles that help them zing along. And when people are less sure of themselves (as in new knitters), or just have a slower style of working, they may prefer a needles that holds the yarn a bit. 

This is a question--not a statement. I just want to check realities on this. I think it will help make decisions about kinds of needles we may like.


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought the Denise set about 10 years ago.
After so many years they would pop apart in the middle
of a row. That was always challenging trying to get it all
back together.
Then I did an afghan and bought the 32" Addi. It was so much
easier. The difference was night and day.
This summer I bought a set of Addi Lace clicks and couldn't
be happier. They are wonderful A very good investment.
You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have a question that is peripheral to this discussion. I have been wondering about the speed of knitting that people do and how they feel about the needles they like. I think that when people really knit fast they may prefer the metal needles that help them zing along. And when people are less sure of themselves (as in new knitters), or just have a slower style of working, they may prefer a needles that holds the yarn a bit.
> 
> This is a question--not a statement. I just want to check realities on this. I think it will help make decisions about kinds of needles we may like.


I like the term "rhythm" better than "speed". I find, personally, that when I knit "fast", my tension tends to suffer.

I like a needle that allows me to move along at a steady pace, keeping my tension uniform. At the moment, wood needles are my favorite way to accomplish this. The KnitPick nickel-plated do allow you to zip along faster, though--if that's what you're looking to do.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > thanx MaryVT--I figured that out. They sell UK sizes which means that you wind up with 6/9 needles in those very small sizes as opposed to US sizes.
> ...


Mary, I am assuming you are referring to the hole in the needles. There are 2 that I know of: The Boye Needlemaster and the addi Turbo Clicks.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

also all three of the knit picks...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

had to go back to find the reference and i think you will like it. http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Lace_Lifeline__D85.html

KnitPicks interchangeables all have this ability. This link tells you how to thread a lifeline into the connection betw the needle tips and the cable. It can be done with all needle sizes and the different needle materials--but only on the interchangeables.

Now as those needles do not come in very small sizes that can be a problem for those who like fine lace knitting. But I bet there is a solution somewheres.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you do a browser search you will find more info on lace lifelines using the interchangeables. Denise needles apparently also have this hole. The hole is where you insert the key to tighten the tips onto the cable. Here is a visual tutorial for those visual learners:

http://www.*********************/lace-knitting/topic4775.html

she also has a neat way of doing lifelines without the cable needles.--scotch tape the lifeline to the needle and knit away.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

How cool! Another plus feature of my new harmony needles. It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

and i have another reason to not buy interchangeables--Ha!


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I must be the only person who has had problems with the Harmony wood needles. I think they are beautiful. I love the points. The joins were smooth. HOWEVER, I have purchased four different sizes. One needle from two different sizes came out of the metal connector. I called KnitPicks and they replaced the needles - one of those also came loose from the metal connector. Of course, when the connector came loose there was a project on the needles. The worst was a shawl with over 200 stitches. As much as I like the Harmony wood, I will stick with my Addi Turbo lace needles.


----------



## suefish99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi - just as this reply window popped open I saw the note that the 16" are fixed... just what i need to know! I tried my smallest cable (vintage Boye) with proper size tips & still too big to knit the circle... casting on no prob tho'! I used a fixed tip-2-tip 16" last winter & it was a challenge to get it started - maybe the newer needles will be more forgiving.

Suddenly it's pouring (Lakeland) - been hearing the threat all afternoon. Guess I'll wait to venture out now until it t 'breaks'. Sue I am glad you spoke up about yr new faves & I just stimbled across it today. I've been going nuts trying to find needles perfect for the hats I want to make - or the right pattern for the needles & yarn I have! The slipperier the needle the more likely I drop sts!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Homeshppr--I agree, rhythm is essential and critical. If I cannot develop a smooth rhythm, my whole energy is off and I might as well put it down till I can center myself and try again. But when I have a good rhythm, my speed also picks up considerably and I zip along. That is the point when the needle material either helps or hinders.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I recently bought the Try It set of needles from KnitPicks. I like all of them, but LOVE the Harmony (wood). The points are sharp but don't worry, they won't draw blood. I too have a habit of pushing off with my finger, and it hasn't bothered me yet. But those points are so good to dig into a tight place. I too plan to replace all my straight l o n g needles with Harmonys. Good luck with your purchase...whatever it ends up being. We're all different...guess that's why they give us so many choices.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

As we are in the middle of this forum about needles, I woke up this morning to discover our new kitten (14 weeks)
had found the knitting I was doing on a pair of socks. All the stitches were on the needles, but he especially liked the KnitPicks cable on my size 2.75mm fixed cable set of needles. I found it in 3 pieces! I don't think this is covered by the warranty! I wonder if they just taste real good. I have several pairs of the same size so I just transferred the stitches and continued on.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Tell kitty no,no,no. Then give it lots of love.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

My first set was Denise and I thought they were really nice. Then I splurged and bought the Harmony set. I just love them. They are a very good choice.


----------



## missjudy (Jun 17, 2011)

I really like the Addis, but I absolutely love the Signature Needle Arts selections. You get to choose your own point - blunt, middy, or stiletto. They are a dream to work with.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

tamarque said:


> had to go back to find the reference and i think you will like it. http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Lace_Lifeline__D85.html
> 
> KnitPicks interchangeables all have this ability. This link tells you how to thread a lifeline into the connection betw the needle tips and the cable. It can be done with all needle sizes and the different needle materials--but only on the interchangeables.
> 
> Now as those needles do not come in very small sizes that can be a problem for those who like fine lace knitting. But I bet there is a solution somewheres.


great link! thanks!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

missjudy said:


> I really like the Addis, but I absolutely love the Signature Needle Arts selections. You get to choose your own point - blunt, middy, or stiletto. They are a dream to work with.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Dot (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the complete Harmony set and don't want to consider any other. I started with cheap metal needles and always felt the stitches were slipping off the needle. Then I discover bamboo and it was a blessing for a beginner. but now I have KnitPicks which are the ideal in-between...slick enough to slide along but not slipping off. Also I like the flexible cords and the sharp points.

I still like bamboo for dpns because I seldom lose a stitch with them. Maybe when I get better I will get the Harmony dpns.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

martin keith said:


> missjudy said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the Addis, but I absolutely love the Signature Needle Arts selections. You get to choose your own point - blunt, middy, or stiletto. They are a dream to work with.
> ...


Where do you get them?


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

tamarque said:


> had to go back to find the reference and i think you will like it. http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Lace_Lifeline__D85.html
> 
> KnitPicks interchangeables all have this ability. This link tells you how to thread a lifeline into the connection betw the needle tips and the cable. It can be done with all needle sizes and the different needle materials--but only on the interchangeables.
> 
> Now as those needles do not come in very small sizes that can be a problem for those who like fine lace knitting. But I bet there is a solution somewheres.


When I first took up knitting (I'm new) I would take a yarn needle and just run a piece of yarn straight a cross a row when I finished. I thought I was the only one that ever did that. Oh my gosh. I gotta get out more LOL

Donna


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > had to go back to find the reference and i think you will like it. http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Lace_Lifeline__D85.html
> ...


Donna that's exactly what I do, but, now that I have the Knit Picks I will try it their way too.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> Sue in Florida said:
> 
> 
> > I have no complaints. They are smooth and yarn moves smoothly. Like I say I don't know how I've lived without them. Love Love Love them I got the kit with several sizes and 4 cords, which are also great. and a clear plastic zipper bag they all go into.
> ...


We got home from vacation yesterday, and I picked up our mail today - my new Zephyr acrylics are here! I have had the "try set" for a while, and honestly preferred the acrylic needles - have had no trouble with them being clear, and haven't poked any holes in my fingers with them. I knit tight, and didn't like the wood needles as well, they were so sharp that my fingertips were getting sore. But KnitPicks as a source - nice folks, good merchandise, you just have to decide which needles you prefer. Of course, at the price, you can buy both wood and acrylics, eventually, or just buy one of the sets and a few tips in the other material, and store everything in the nice storage pouch. You will like them! But which ones? As others say, it depends on your yarn, and yes, eventually I will add the set of Harmony needles, so I can play with whatever yarns I want to use.
But bottom line? Nice needles, great cables, smooth joins between needles and cables, and they stay tight if you put them together tightly in the first place.


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandma Dot said:


> I have the complete Harmony set and don't want to consider any other. I started with cheap metal needles and always felt the stitches were slipping off the needle. Then I discover bamboo and it was a blessing for a beginner. but now I have KnitPicks which are the ideal in-between...slick enough to slide along but not slipping off. Also I like the flexible cords and the sharp points.
> 
> I still like bamboo for dpns because I seldom lose a stitch with them. Maybe when I get better I will get the Harmony dpns.


Last night I went through all of the postings and from the majority it seems that Harmony wood is the way to go so I purchased a set last night.

So now, I just gotta wait until they get here.

Donna


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Waiting for the mailman to is torture. And he'd better get here before the long, Holiday weekend!!!!!!


----------



## missjudy (Jun 17, 2011)

bizzyknitter:

I get them online. Go to signatureneedlearts.com and you will find their complete line of straights, DPNs, circulars. They are a bit pricey, but if you knit a lot, they are well worth the price. They are a dream to work with and feel wonderful in your hands.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

missjudy said:


> bizzyknitter:
> 
> I get them online. Go to signatureneedlearts.com and you will find their complete line of straights, DPNs, circulars. They are a bit pricey, but if you knit a lot, they are well worth the price. They are a dream to work with and feel wonderful in your hands.


Thank you


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

You'll love them, Donna!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


I was thinking that it was a hole that you thread a piece of fine crochet cotton through and knit across the row then drop the crochet cotton.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

i was sitting at work yesterday and i was giveing out hints to my family as to what i wanted for my birthday (its in august..never too soon ) and my coworker comes up and asked me what i was doing and i told him and showed him the picture of the harmony needles and right there and then he ordered them for me.. and he only asked in return if i would knit him a scarf for him.. i said i can do that !! lol


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

My vote is knitpicks, Harmony. I love them, but have never used the others.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

You ARE a lucky girl, Maiden! I want co-workers like that!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol thank u.. now all i gotta do is find a *manly* scarf and finishe it by HIS birthday wich is at the end of august.. was thinking of a mistake rib in simply soft..


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


On the question of a hole through which yoiu can run a lifeline thread - my KnitPicks interchangeables have that hole, it is for the pin that is used to tighten them, no reason it can't be used to carry a thread...
My ancient Boye set doesn't have a hole all the way through, the newer ones may, I don't know. Addi's? Don't own the interchangeables, so don't know about those, either. Just my experience so far!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

BGL said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > StitchDesigner said:
> ...


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> You'll love them, Donna!


I'm soooo anxious for them to get here. I almost paid the extra $18 or 25 bucks to get them like next day LMAO

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> My vote is knitpicks, Harmony. I love them, but have never used the others.


That's what I ended up buying last night. Can't wait to get them. I really think it was an overwhelming consensus from everyone who responded.

Donna


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Evelyn Coleman said:


> I bought the Denise set about 10 years ago.
> After so many years they would pop apart in the middle
> of a row. That was always challenging trying to get it all
> back together.
> ...


I heard that if you send damaged Denise needles or cables back they will replace them no questions asked.

?????

Donna


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Give it try.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a win/win surprise!!! Lucky Girl. 

You will get a ton of good use out of your beautiful needles.
May be the best birthday gift you ever receive


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a feeling the Addi's may be the best product choice for interchangeable needles, yet many of us just cannot manage to justify their cost. At about half the price and nearly the quality, the KnitPicks sets seem to be purchased and loved more often.

I would really love one day to "score" a set of the Addi's, too.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

I paid the extra $$ for 2nd day delivery too, and I can't say I'm sorry or that the needles weren't worth it. I'm still marveling that I have knitted for 40 years and didn't EVER realize what a difference GOOD needles made.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

My sister taught me to knit about a year ago and I learned on Knit Picks needles... I love them and wouldn't switch them for any others at all... I do have a few Addi's and a few others that I bought in between Knit Picks orders or when we were at a closing store and I got them for a huge percentage off... I have no desire for any other kind and will soon only have Knit Picks for even all of my 16 inch ones for hats, those are the only ones I have others of...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

My biggest concern with the Harmony circular set is that I do not like what looks like cheap lavender plastic ends for the needles when you want to use the "ends" & have flexible needles.

Do they look better in person?


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Some people are just blessed and you are one of them. Your co-worker's kindness toward you (hoodedmaiden60) shows the kind of person you are.Happy kniting!


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

They look the same to me but then since you are taking your tips off of that project and using them on another who really cares?.. Since they do work and you won't be using the project during the time they are on there and the project will be put away until you work on it again does it really matter?..


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Not sure that a cheap plastic appearance on a devise only meant to hold a project on the flexible line while you are using the needles themselves for a separate project would be a big deal to me. As long as they do their job, I'm not concerned by a cheap look. I actually don't think they look cheap - haven't used the holding caps yet, but they look just fine to me. So far I love everything about the Harmony set.


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

Addis are my choice. I have my grandmother's regular addis's and the click set. Quality, quality, quality.
I gave my knit picks away-the cable came out of the metal tip three times. I did not have trouble with the joint between the needle tip and cable, but when your cable breaks with over 200 stitches, it makes you cranky!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

SmoothFox said:


> I currently have the Denise interchangeable needles and love them however, I keep eyeballing the Addi and Knitpicks also.
> 
> Addi's are so expensive and don't have cables small enough for a hat I'm told, meaning no 16". Is this true? Also I've heard that you have to purchase two different sets. One a lace and another I don't know what they call it but I've been told you can't swap cables between the two sets which doesn't sound cool.
> 
> ...


The Harmony KnitPicks = wood, Zephyr = metal, and of course, acrylic. The majority of the gals love their Harmony needles. You can purchase a starter set which consists of all 3 materials to test drive. Many local shops now carry KnitPicks, which you can examine. I personally use the Addi Lace, Addi Turbo and Addi Natura bamboo circulars, no interchangeables. Too many projects going at once. To me, the KnitPicks are too pointed as compared to the Addi Lace.

To learn more contact Addi (Skacel) and KnitPicks and they will answer your questions or go to your local yarn shop and see if they have the Addi Clicks Turbo & Lace and/or the KnitPick Harmony interchangeables.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Becca said:


> SmoothFox said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have the Denise interchangeable needles and love them however, I keep eyeballing the Addi and Knitpicks also.
> ...


I ended up purchasing the FULL SET of Harmony needles plus extra interchangeable tips for my favorite sizes and also fixed harmony circulars for all the hat sizes I use of the 16" length. Can't wait for them to get here. Bought them on Wednesday night so I figure next week when I get back from the holiday they might be waiting for me.

Donna


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Donna, Where did you buy your Harmony needles? Were they on sale? How much did you pay for the basic interchangeable kit?

Robin in MA


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought them from KnitPIcks. Super fast delivery. No they were not on sale. I bought the Harmony first, the entire set plus a bunch of circular needles. Then I didn't like them so I bought my favorite sizes of circulars from KnitPicks of the metal ones and I love them.

Donna


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

SmoothFox, I did the reverse of what you did. The harmony wood work better for my hands,


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

I push too much with my finger on the tip so it hurts my finger tips with the sharp Harmony tips.

If I could just train my finger to stay away from the tip LOL I'd be okay.

Donna


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Try putting a band of cloth tape around your finger, it does help... I have made myself bleed before when working on socks... Lynn


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Harmony hands down! I bought the DPNs in Harmony and I just could not get my mind around using 5 sticks to knit.. So, I saw the fixed circulars in Harmony wood for socks and hats. Got them over the weekend, and I like them much better. The tips of the fixed circulars are smaller to allow one to knit small circumferences like hats and socks. I think I will love them just as I do the interchangeables. I also completed the set of nickel-plated because I like how the yarn slips on the needles. With the nickel plated, the yarn stays where you want it without sliding up and down like it would if you were using aluminum needles, so there is a much lesser chance of dropping stitches. Once the Harmony needles are used, they develop a smoothness to them that makes the yarn slip and slide easily. It doesn't happen on the very first cast on though. It takes at least a few rows before that starts to happen. When I tried bamboo, it took a LONG time before the yarn would slide easily. 

IMHO, Harmony needles are the way to go.  But then.. I am probably very, very biased..


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

LindaH, I agree totally!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And so do I!!! Actually, I am growing my "needle stash" with Harmony needles.. (actually, just brought my first full set from Deramore ... they were a bit cheaper and had free shipping)... sold the metal ones I had.. had a couple of addi turbos but they didn't feel quite right in my hands...not like the wood ones.. and I have Lantern Moon straights ... they don't come in a set. but I made up the set.. not sure if I will be keeping them or not.. since I am now hooked on circulars.. and probably will want straight harmonys too.. wish I had the $$$$$$$ to try signatures or other boutique sets...


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Donna,
I recently bought the KnitPicks Harmony set and I'm happy with them. If I ever get extra money, I'm buying the Addi Lace set. Sadly, that may be awhile.


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

I have the addi and also the addi lace sets and I LOVE them. They knit so smoothly.....


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

a big percentage of KPers like the Harmony (wood) ones...they are fantastic. I also have their acrylic ones, but like the harmony better.


----------



## SmoothFox (Apr 17, 2011)

I was thinking that I've just got to learn not to push with my finger on the tip of the needle so that all these Harmony needles don't go to waste.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I do not understand, if you are happy with the harmonies then why want others?


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I'm curious, why do you "push" on the tip? do you have to do that for each stitch? wow, that would make your finger sore...



SmoothFox said:


> I push too much with my finger on the tip so it hurts my finger tips with the sharp Harmony tips.
> 
> If I could just train my finger to stay away from the tip LOL I'd be okay.
> 
> Donna


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

this little hole is great for a life-line, but you gotta be careful when using markers! they don't make for a nice transfer.....I use it only on the wrong side, dropping the markers, then replace them on the next row. has anyone else experienced that?



BGL said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > StitchDesigner said:
> ...


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I use them, and they are fine..



Bluebirdlet said:


> My biggest concern with the Harmony circular set is that I do not like what looks like cheap lavender plastic ends for the needles when you want to use the "ends" & have flexible needles.
> 
> Do they look better in person?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> this little hole is great for a life-line, but you gotta be careful when using markers!
> 
> Mary, I am assuming you are referring to the hole in the needles. There are 2 that I know of: The Boye Needlemaster and the addi Turbo Clicks.


I was thinking that it was a hole that you thread a piece of fine crochet cotton through and knit across the row then drop the crochet cotton.[/quote]

On the question of a hole through which yoiu can run a lifeline thread - my KnitPicks interchangeables have that hole, it is for the pin that is used to tighten them, no reason it can't be used to carry a thread...
My ancient Boye set doesn't have a hole all the way through, the newer ones may, I don't know. Addi's? Don't own the interchangeables, so don't know about those, either. Just my experience so far![/quote][/quote]

the ADDI TURBO CLICK Interchangeables DOES have a small hole through the needle in the area where it clicks............


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

check out the KA needles = they also have a rotating cable that is very flexible....



Lisa J. said:


> I just went to the web site for their needles and could not find any of the ones that you are referring too, with the cable that rotates within the needle. Can you tell me where you purchased them? Or point me in the right direction. They sound awesome!
> 
> 
> msgran said:
> ...


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I just received my set of harmony straights. I am officially putting myself on a yarn and needle diet. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I just received my set of harmony straights. I am officially putting myself on a yarn and needle diet. LOL


Waiting for mine to arrive (circular) and then I am on the same diet!!!


----------

